# Hexaball



## DEElekgolo (Apr 11, 2009)

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3795/vraygitemplate2.jpg
Original


http://fc13.deviantart.com/fs42/f/2009/090..._DEElekgolo.png
Shooped.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 12, 2009)

looks gud man 
i love that scratch-steel texture 

keep up the work


----------



## DEElekgolo (Apr 14, 2009)

Rendered in vray using 3ds max 2009.


----------

